# Microsoft unveils Windows 10



## simr (May 13, 2013)

Microsoft unveils its new operating system: Windows 10.











Release date: some time in 2015.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Yep. Microsoft apparently decided to skip Windows 9 and jump from Windows 8.1 to Windows 10.

People want the Start menu and some of the old look back.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

This is a disaster! 
Only odd numbered Windows versions are ever any good. 

(No, I don't have a citation for that)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Windows 98SE and Windows XP and Windows 7 have been my favorites. :up:

Windows 95 and Windows ME and Windows Vista and Windows 8? :down:

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

You might find this Forbes Article on Windows 10 interesting.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Have not ran any real test yet, but seems more responsive than Windows 7.

Just need to get use to scrolling left to right for app's vs up and down.


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

I read somewhere microsoft skipped windows 9 because they either didn't want any confusion between windows 9 & windows 98 or windows 9 was so good that microsoft decided to keep it for themselves.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've downloaded and burned the 32-bit .ISO version to a DVD.
I may take a peek at it at a later date.
It supposedly will work until April 2015.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

ExtremeTech > Why is it called Windows 10 not Windows 9?


> When asked about Windows 10's name, Windows chief Terry Myerson and Joe Belfiore avoided a direct answer, instead joking about how "seven ate nine" and then lamely saying how the "breadth of the product family" justifies the grandiose name.
> ...
> I've added two other alternative (conspiracy?) theories on why it might be called Windows 10 rather than Windows 9. I would take these theories with a large pinch of salt - but I've included them because they're just about feasible enough that they might actually be real.
> 
> ...


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

How to Install the Windows 10 Technical Preview Right Now (Use *Option 2* to install it in VirtualBox)

How to Make the Windows 10 Start Menu Look More Like Windows 7

How to Use Virtual Desktops in Windows 10

How to Send Feedback to Microsoft in the Windows 10 Technical Preview


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

I prefer the simpler theory. 
It is called Windows 10 because we collectively entrust our computers, and implicitely much of our lives, to the technical ability of a company that cannot actually count.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Lol


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

I've downloaded the 32-bit and 64-bit ISOs of it and will be checking it out later today. 

It looks promising -- glad they brought the Start button back. That was the sole reason I didn't jump to Windows 8/8.1 on my personal machine.

I use 8/8.1 enough at work you'd think I would be used to it, but I always go for a start button that isn't there. 

With 10, hopefully we will have the best of 7 and 8.1. :up:


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

It's called Windows 10, because it only runs for 10 minutes. Come on now!!!


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Ah ha. An improvement.


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

Does anybody know what the hardware requirements are for windows 10 because i'm thinking of checking it out myself but i would prefer to put it on one of my old xp machines that i don't use anymore if that's possible.


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

Just found the answer to my own question on microsoft's web site. Here's the minimum system requirements they have.

*System requirements*
Basically, if your PC can run Windows 8.1, youre good to go. If you're not sure, don't worryWindows will check your system to make sure it can install the preview.

*Processor:* 1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster
*RAM:* 1 gigabyte (GB) (32-bit) or 2 GB (64-bit)
*Free hard disk space:* 16 GB
*Graphics card:* Microsoft DirectX 9 graphics device with WDDM driver
A Microsoft account and Internet access

Source: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/preview-faq#faq=tab1


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Installing 64-bit version in VMWare now....

Found bug #1: Clicking Start, then "All Apps" will only show 1 app at a time until you install VMWare Tools. After this, it will show what it's supposed to.


Note: "Bug #1" refers to the first bug I found, not the first one found by anyone....


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

Here's an article of some interest:

http://www.computerworld.com/articl...nsumers-wont-pay-for-updates-or-upgrades.html


----------

